# Nagaan, nakijken, ...



## ThomasK

Een ietwat jongere Nederlandse collega sprak over 'examens nakijken' en 'informatie nagaan'. Ik vind dat niet evident: wij zullen eerder examens corrigeren, informatie opzoeken... Is dat is een idiolect (of ...), of... Drijven Vlaanderen en Nederland weer eens uiteen ? 

IK zie
- *nakijken *als verifiëren - en dan impliceert de formulering 'examens nakijken' dat je ervan uitgaat dat alles in orde zal zijn (ik zocht even snel op hoe het op internet wordt gedefinieerd, en die correctie-betekenis leek inderdaad heel gangbaar in Nederland)
- _*nagaan *a_ls onderzoeken, oké, maar vooral als je al informatie hebt, maar die nog even moet checken)

Of is dit 'much ado about nothing'?  Beide uitdrukkingen hierboven bekken (mij) niet lekker... ;-)


----------



## YellowOnline

Ja, dit is een verschil tussen beide taalgroepen en geen idiolect. Het is een kwestie van gewoonte. Idem voor "vast en zeker" (Nederland), "zeker en vast" (Vlaanderen). Omdat eenieder de voorkeur heeft voor waar hij/zij mee vertrouwd is heeft een semantische discussie weinig zin. Ik zou trouwens wel van 'examens verbeteren' spreken.


----------



## ThomasK

De semantische discussie hoeft niet in een aantal gevallen. Van 'vast en zeker' lig ik niet wakker, maar 'nakijken' lijkt een veronderstelling te impliceren die niet de mijne is. Daarom verneem ik eventueel wel graag wat Nederlanders allemaal nakijken en nagaan.


----------



## luitzen

'Examens verbeteren' vind ik heel erg vreemd. Met 'examens verbeteren' zou ik bedoelen de fouten die in het examen zitten (dus de vragen die gesteld worden) verbeteren. Wanneer je een examen maakt worden je antwoorden helemaal niet gecorrigeerd of verbeterd, er wordt nagekeken of de gegeven antwoorden wel of niet juist zijn en aan de hand daarvan wordt je cijfer bepaald.


----------



## luitzen

En 'nagaan' wordt naar mijn weten vooral gebruikt om te controleren of bepaalde informatie wel klopt of wanneer er al een bepaald vermoeden is.


----------



## YellowOnline

luitzen said:


> 'Examens verbeteren' vind ik heel erg vreemd.  Met 'examens verbeteren' zou ik bedoelen de fouten die in het examen  zitten (dus de vragen die gesteld worden) verbeteren. Wanneer je een  examen maakt worden je antwoorden helemaal niet gecorrigeerd of  verbeterd, er wordt nagekeken of de gegeven antwoorden wel of niet juist  zijn en aan de hand daarvan wordt je cijfer bepaald.



Toen  ik op school zat werden de antwoorden op mijn examen wel degelijk  verbeterd hoor. Het zou me verwonderen dat dit tegenwoordig niet meer  gedaan wordt, tenzij op de universiteit waar inderdaad enkel nagekeken  wordt of het antwoord al dan niet correct is. Ik denk dat men in België  lang zal mogen zoeken naar iemand die onder "examens verbeteren" het  verbeteren van de examenvragen verstaat ipv. het verbeteren van de (door  de leerling) gegeven antwoorden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begin iets te begrijpen: 
- in Vlaanderen had 'verbeteren' ooit een dubbele betekenis, maar de AN'ers overtuigden ons ervan die op te splitsen tussen 'corrigeren' (to mark papers) en 'verbeteren'
- 'corrigeren' behoudt dan wel de dubbele betekenis, inderdaad - en dat kan verwarring oproepen, dat begrijp ik
- dan wordt het wel begrijpelijk dat jullie 'nakijken' gebruiken in Nederland
- 'nakijken' en 'nagaan' hebben bij ons zowat dezelfde betekenis, en gaan nogal uit van de veronderstelling, vind ik, dat alles correct zal zijn, quod non in het onderwijs ;-); vandaar dat het voor ons wat 'wringt'
Bij ons speelt dus de context wel een belangrijke rol, omdat velen zowel 'verbeteren' als 'corrigeren' in beide betekenissen gebruiken, en een aantal 'corrigeren' vooral begrijpt als _to mark_. 

Inzake de verbeterfase na examens en dgl. moet ik YO wel ongelijk geven, ook al behoor ik tot een oudere generatie: examens zijn nooit verbeterd, overhoringen eerder zelden (behalve bij rampen) en huistaken in principe systematisch...


----------



## Chimel

Hoezo, "examens zijn nooit verbeterd"? Ik denk dat de leerkracht toch op zijn minst aanduidt wat fout is. Wellicht zal hij daarbij niet altijd het juiste antwoord vermelden, maar het is toch veel meer dan gewoon "nakijken". Elke leerling heeft immers het recht om zijn (verbeterd) examen onder ogen te krijgen (kwestie van te begrijpen waarom hij nu eenmaal 8 op 20 krijgt terwijl hij "zo hard had gestudeerd" ).

En soms is er inderdaad reden tot betwisting, met een soort beroepsprocedure. De leerkracht moet zich dan met het verbeterd examen kunnen rechtvaardigen, en niet zeggen dat hij gewoon heeft nagekeken...


----------



## ThomasK

Even een misverstand? Natuurlijk wordt er aangegeven wat fout is. En dus zou je inderdaad kunnen stellen dat je meer doet dan nakijken, ja, goeie opmerking. Maar ik begrijp wel een beetje de Nederlandse kijk op de zaak: bij examens duid je de fouten aan, maar een proces van remediëring is niet ingecalculeerd... 

Nu, examens tonen gebeurde bij mijn weten bijna nooit. Maar tegenwoordig worden ze inderdaad geregeld betwist, hier in België, dat is heel duidelijk. Vroeger kon het wel tijdens een 'oudercontact' gebeuren dat op zulke zaken werd ingegaan, dat wel, maar vaak zagen wij de leerkracht pas bij de proclamatie, en niet meer vooraf...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Nu, examens tonen gebeurde bij mijn weten bijna nooit. Maar tegenwoordig worden ze inderdaad geregeld betwist, hier in België, dat is heel duidelijk. Vroeger kon het wel tijdens een 'oudercontact' gebeuren dat op zulke zaken werd ingegaan, dat wel, maar vaak zagen wij de leerkracht pas bij de proclamatie, en niet meer vooraf...



Op school (gemeenschapsonderwijs in mijn geval) kregen wij zeker en vast onze examens verbeterd terug als terugkoppeling. Zelfs op de  universiteit (Gent in mijn geval) waren deze in te zien na de proclamatie. Misschien dat verschillende netten, scholen of universiteiten daar anders mee omspringen, maar mij lijkt het toch logisch dat men kan opvragen waarom men een bepaald puntenaantal of percentage haalde.

Enfin, om terug naar het originele bericht te keren, wat mij betreft geldt het volgende:
* corrigeren = verbeteren = iets beter maken dan het is hetzij door er fouten uit te halen en die te vervangen door iets juist, hetzij door iets goeds te vervangen door iets beters 
* nakijken = nagaan = kijken of iets in overeenstemming is met iets anders

Nogal omslachtig uitgelegd maar ik wil duidelijk zijn welke betekenis die woorden m.i. hebben. 

Wil ik nog aan toevoegen dat de Vandale Online het volgende zegt (kwestie van opzoekwerk te besparen):
** cor-ri-ge-ren* 1 verbeteren 2 nakijken van proef- of drukwerk 3 berispen
** ver-be-te-ren* 1 beter maken: _een fout met rode inkt verbeteren_ 2 beter worden
** na-gaan* (...) 2 het oog houden op; inspecteren 3 beredenerend onderzoeken (...)
** na-kij-ken* (...) 3 bekijken, verbeteren en beoordelen: _de proefwerken nakijken_


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante toevoegingen uit Van Dale: 'verbeteren' is dan inderdaad ondubbelzinnig. 'Examens nakijken' is dan toch officieel taalgebruik, moet ik besluiten, terwijl ik verifiëren en corrigeren als nogal verschillende activiteiten beschouw. Nu, ik leer bij... Hartelijk dank. 
_
(Bij ons in het vrij onderwijs heb ik ze nooit teruggezien, denk ik. Nu, na de examens was het voor mij niet meer zo belangrijk omdat het over een controlefase ging, niet meer de leerfase. Tot daar...)_


----------



## luitzen

Ik betwist niet dat de gemaakte examens met de goede antwoorden soms terugkomen. Dit hangt vaak ook van de leerkracht af. Vaak is het genoeg om aan te geven dat het fout is. Als de leerling de stof een beetje begrijpt heeft hij al snel door waarom het fout is en wat het goede antwoord had moeten zijn. Als ik over mijn eigen ervaringen spreek, dan kan ik zeggen dat er vaak ook de mogelijkheid was om over de juiste antwoorden te discussiëren. Soms maakte de leerkracht fouten en werden antwoorden onterecht als fout aangemerkt of waren er fouten in de puntentelling gemaakt. Soms kreeg je met een goed verhaal achteraf toch nog punten voor een antwoord dat min of meer fout was. Dit kwam vrij vaak voor wanneer iemand nipt een onvoldoende had en dit werd _punten sprokkelen_ genoemd. Echter, waar het om gaat is dat er wordt gekeken of de leerling de juiste antwoorden gegeven heeft zodat aan de hand daarvan het juiste cijfer gegeven kan worden. Wat het goede antwoord had moeten zijn is op dat moment bijzaak.

Wat ik in dit topic merk is dat het allemaal Belgen zijn die het met mij oneens zijn. Dat duidt er toch op dat dit vooral een verschil is tussen Nederland en België.


----------



## Chimel

YellowOnline said:


> ** ver-be-te-ren* 1 beter maken: _een fout met rode inkt verbeteren_ 2 beter worden


In deze context is verbeteren misschien ondubbelzinnig, maar als Franstalige heb ik het soms moeilijk met de twee betekennissen die Van Dale aangeeft.

Je kunt een tekst verbeteren/corrigeren zoals een leerkracht dat doet, op fouten dus. Maar je kunt hem ook gewoon wat beter maken.

Als ik deze tweede betekenis bedoel, vind ik het wat lastig om tegen iemand te moeten zeggen "ik heb jouw tekst verbeterd", wat impliceert dat er fouten in zaten, terwijl ik bedoel "amélioré" - bv met een anderstalige die heel goed Frans kan: het is niet dat hij echte fouten schrijft, maar je kunt zijn stijl hier en daar wat vlotter maken. Ik weet nooit hoe ik dat probleem moet oplossen.


----------



## luitzen

In de zin "ik heb jouw tekst verbeterd" is het heel erg duidelijk dat betekenis 2 bedoeld wordt. Deze zin is helemaal niet dubbelzinnig.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik wil niet moeilijk doen, maar ik deel Chimel zijn bekommernis. Dwz.: ik vind _verbeteren_ eveneens dubbelzinnig in de gegeven context (itt. luitzen) en zou dit niet aldus verwoorden als ik het Franse _améliorer_ bedoel maar enkel in de betekenis van _corriger_, dit om misverstanden te vermijden. In de eerste betekenis geef ik de voorkeur aan _herschrijven_ of _herformuleren_. Het prefix her- is minder negatief als ver- naar mijn mening. Of ik pak het bloemiger aan en verwoord het gedetailleerder (wat sowieso mijn stijl is). In het Engels zou ik _proofread_ gebruiken.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik kan het enkel eens zijn met YellowOnline. In Vlaanderen is het helemaal niet duidelijk dat betekenis 2 wordt bedoeld.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> In deze context is verbeteren misschien ondubbelzinnig, maar als Franstalige heb ik het soms moeilijk met de twee betekennissen die Van Dale aangeeft.
> 
> Je kunt een tekst verbeteren/corrigeren zoals een leerkracht dat doet, op fouten dus. Maar je kunt hem ook gewoon wat beter maken.
> 
> Als ik deze tweede betekenis bedoel, vind ik het wat lastig om tegen iemand te moeten zeggen "ik heb jouw tekst verbeterd", wat impliceert dat er fouten in zaten, terwijl ik bedoel "amélioré" - bv met een anderstalige die heel goed Frans kan: het is niet dat hij echte fouten schrijft, maar je kunt zijn stijl hier en daar wat vlotter maken. Ik weet nooit hoe ik dat probleem moet oplossen.



Je kunt het probleem oplossen door in zulke gevallen 'bijschaven' te gebruiken. Dit woord zal de meeste mensen heel goed in de oren klinken!


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Je kunt het probleem oplossen door in zulke gevallen 'bijschaven' te gebruiken. Dit woord zal de meeste mensen heel goed in de oren klinken!


Inderdaad. Nog neutraler zou kunnen zijn: "bijgewerkt" (of bestaat dat ook alleen maar in Vlaanderen?)


----------



## bibibiben

Hmmm... lastig. Ik zou eerlijk gezegd niet direct weten wat er bedoeld wordt als iemand mij zegt dat hij een tekst heeft bijgewerkt. Ik zou dan als eerste denken aan 'updaten' of 'actualiseren'. In tweede instantie zou ik misschien nog aan 'fatsoeneren' denken: daar waar de tekst niet in orde was, is-ie onder handen genomen. Als diezelfde persoon me zegt dat hij een tekst heeft bijgeschaafd, zou ik wel onmiddellijk weten wat er bedoeld wordt: de tekst was op zich in orde, maar heeft wel wat bewerkingen ondergaan om het geheel wat lekkerder te laten lopen.


----------



## Chimel

Dus eerder _bijschaven _tegen een Nederlander, _bijwerken _tegen een Vlaming of nog _herwerken, herformuleren _(_herschrijven _vind ik dan weer wat te ver voor loutere aanpassingen). Bedankt voor de interessante suggesties. You made my day !


----------



## luitzen

Nee, ik denk dat _verbeteren_ de voorkeur heeft in Nederland. bibibiben en ik zijn de enige Nederlanders die in dit topic gereageerd hebben. En bibibiben kwam pas met _bijschaven_ toen er hier bezwaren van Belgen ontstonden tegen _verbeteren_. In Nederland zorgt _verbeteren_ niet voor verwarring en is de juiste betekenis duidelijk. Uiteraard is _bijschaven_ ook mogelijk, maar ik zou _bijschaven_ voor denk ik heel kleine verbeteringen gebruiken en ook niet zo snel voor het verbeteren van taalfouten.


----------



## Chimel

luitzen said:


> Uiteraard is _bijschaven_ ook mogelijk, maar ik zou _bijschaven_ voor denk ik heel kleine verbeteringen gebruiken en ook niet zo snel voor het verbeteren van taalfouten.


Maar het ging net n_iet o_ver het verbeteren van taalfouten !  

Ik zoek een woord dat zegt: "ik heb jouw tekst wat vlotter gemaakt", maar zonder de schoolse bijklank van "fouten verbeteren".


----------



## matakoweg

YellowOnline said:


> Ja, dit is een verschil tussen beide taalgroepen en geen idiolect. Het is een kwestie van gewoonte. Idem voor "vast en zeker" (Nederland), "zeker en vast" (Vlaanderen). Omdat eenieder de voorkeur heeft voor waar hij/zij mee vertrouwd is heeft een semantische discussie weinig zin. Ik zou trouwens wel van 'examens verbeteren' spreken.



Examens verbeteren lijkt me frauduleus!
Is men in Vlaanderen al zo diep gezonken dat leraren de examens gaan verbeteren? Met als doel om de leerling toch te laten slagen?


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Examens verbeteren lijkt me frauduleus!
> Is men in Vlaanderen al zo diep gezonken dat leraren de examens gaan verbeteren? Met als doel om de leerling toch te laten slagen?


Neen, beste vriend. In Vlaanderen heeft "verbeteren" twee betekenissen: "corrigeren/nakijken" en "beter maken". Zo was het toen ik klein was en zo is het nog altijd: examens werden/worden altijd verbeterd.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Neen, beste vriend. In Vlaanderen heeft "verbeteren" twee betekenissen: "corrigeren/nakijken" en "beter maken". Zo was het toen ik klein was en zo is het nog altijd: examens werden/worden altijd verbeterd.



Ik zou een fout, bijvoorbeeld in de beantwoording van een examenvraag, kunnen verbeteren of corrigeren. Een examen zou ik nakijken of corrigeren. Ik ben het dus eens met luitzen en matakoweg, die 'een examen verbeteren' ook vreemd vinden klinken. Maar ja, ook zij zijn Nederlander, dus waarschijnlijk hebben we hier andermaal te maken met een verschilletje tussen Nederland en Vlaanderen.


----------



## ThomasK

Chimel said:


> Maar het ging net n_iet o_ver het verbeteren van taalfouten !
> 
> Ik zoek een woord dat zegt: "ik heb jouw tekst wat vlotter gemaakt", maar zonder de schoolse bijklank van "fouten verbeteren".


Ik vrees dat je niks zal vinden, Chimel. Ik bedoel: wat bibibiben in #19 noteerde, vind ik juist, maar er zullen verschillen zijn met Vlaanderen. Hoe dan ook doet dat 'bij-' denken aan updaten, en wat mij betreft dus ook corrigeren. 'Bijsturen' impliceert een koerscorrectie; '*bijw*erken' impliceert voor ons tekort (voor ons in VL is 'bijwerken' vooral aanpassen met het oog op volledigheid, enz., niet louter updaten, zoals bibibiben suggereerde) , enz. Wel impliceert 'bijleren' dan weer geen tekort in Vlaanderen (je kunt altijd iets bijleren, ook al vertoont je kennis geen echte lacunes), enz. 

'Verbeteren' hoeft niet schools te zijn, maar er klinkt in principe altijd wel iets van superioriteit mee, denk ik, in de zin dat een verbetering kàn impliceren dat de oorspronkelijke auteur het niet goed genoeg heeft gedaan. Ik zeg in dat geval zelf vaak dat ik het 'lichtjes *be*werkt' heb, 'met het oog op vlotheid of zo', en verzeker de auteur dan meteen ook dat het origineel helemaal niet slecht was.


----------



## luitzen

Chimel said:


> Maar het ging net n_iet o_ver het verbeteren van taalfouten !
> 
> Ik zoek een woord dat zegt: "ik heb jouw tekst wat vlotter gemaakt", maar zonder de schoolse bijklank van "fouten verbeteren".


Ik zou er dan zoiets van maken als: "Ik heb jouw tekst nagekeken/gelezen en enkele verbeteringen voorgesteld."


----------



## YellowOnline

We kunnen ons er ook eenvoudig vanaf maken. Als het originele woord in het Frans _rediger_ is, wel, _redigeren_ bestaat ook als leenwoord en dekt dezelfde lading in Vlaanderen en Nederland. De fraaiste oplossing is het zeker niet, maar het is er wel een.


----------



## luitzen

Redigeren heeft geen enkele lading in Nederland. Als je tegen een Nederlander zegt "Ik heb je tekst geredigeerd" dan zegt hij "Watte?"


----------



## ThomasK

En voor mij in Vlaanderen klinkt het alsof ikzelf niks goeds gedaan, eerlijk gezegd. Iets anders zou zijn: 'eindredactie doen', maar zelfs dan lijkt er nog behoorlijk wat fout te zijn geweest. 

Nee, ik denk echt dat veel formuleringen het gevaar inhouden dat wij arrogant of schoolmeesterachtig overkomen, en dat wij die indruk alleen door expliciete toevoegingen kunnen vermijden...


----------



## Peterdg

1) Nu, ik begrijp het probleem niet echt goed meer, denk ik. In het Frans betekent "améliorer" ook "beter maken". Mijn simpele logica zegt dan dat het daarvoor slechter was.

2) Wat denken jullie van "opsmukken/opgesmukt"?


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> 1) Nu, ik begrijp het probleem niet echt goed meer, denk ik. In het Frans betekent "améliorer" ook "beter maken". Mijn simpele logica zegt dan dat het daarvoor slechter was.


Het is (nog) beter geworden... maar daarvoor was het al goed. Zoals Dash die nug nog witter wast, wat niet wil zeggen dat het vroeger niet al zéér wit was. 

Ik heb alleszins een mooie waaier aan mogelijkheden, bedankt.

Ter info: _rédiger _bestaat zeker in het Frans, maar is gewoon een (eleganter) synoniem van _schrijven_. Het heeft niets met eindredactie te maken, het leenwoord _redigeren_ is blijkbaar misleidend. Let dus op, als je tegen een Franstalige zegt "j'ai rédigé ton texte", dan zal hij denken je het helemaal hebt opgemaakt !


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vrees dat je niks zal vinden, Chimel. Ik bedoel: wat bibibiben in #19 noteerde, vind ik juist, maar er zullen verschillen zijn met Vlaanderen. Hoe dan ook doet dat 'bij-' denken aan updaten, en wat mij betreft dus ook corrigeren. 'Bijsturen' impliceert een koerscorrectie; '*bijw*erken' impliceert voor ons tekort (voor ons in VL is 'bijwerken' vooral aanpassen met het oog op volledigheid, enz., niet louter updaten, zoals bibibiben suggereerde)[



Voor mij betekent 'bijwerken' niet "louter updaten". Wel is het probleem met 'bijwerken' dat het meerdere betekenissen heeft, waardoor een uitspraak als 'ik heb je tekst bijgewerkt' niet onmiddellijk duidelijk hoeft te zijn. Een uitspraak als 'ik heb je tekst bijgeschaafd' geeft mij wel onmiddellijke duidelijkheid. En omdat 'bijschaven' in het Frans wordt vertaald met 'améliorer', 'parfaire' of 'perfectionner', is dit waarschijnlijk het woord dat Chimel zoekt. Er valt dus wel degelijk iets te vinden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond de suggestie 'bijschaven' best goed, hoor, zoals ik hierboven opmerkte, maar Chimels probleem leek te liggen in de indruk van schoolmeesterlijkheid. Die lijkt mij bijna onvermijdelijk. 

En 'opsmukken' lijkt voor mij te betekenen dat je iets toevoegt als 'decoratie', wat niet echt nodig is (het Duitse _Schmuck_). Voor mij zijn dat geen verbeteringen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vond de suggestie 'bijschaven' best goed, hoor, zoals ik hierboven opmerkte, maar Chimels probleem leek te liggen in de indruk van schoolmeesterlijkheid. Die lijkt mij bijna onvermijdelijk.



Nou, onvermijdelijk ... Als je iemand zegt dat je een tekst hebt bijgeschaafd, hoeft dat zeker niet schoolmeesterlijk te klinken. Iedereen weet dan dat het gaat om het aanbrengen van minimale wijzigingen die waarschijnlijk vooral op het terrein van de stijl liggen. Tegen iemand zeggen dat je een tekst verbeterd hebt, klinkt veel vervelender. Het beeld dringt zich eerder op dat men aan het schoolmeesteren is geslagen. Ikzelf heb dat beeld sterk, waarschijnlijk omdat 'verbeteren' typisch een woord is dat vrij vaak op basisschool en middelbare school valt. Bij een woord als 'bijschaven' heb ik daarentegen geen aan school gerelateerde associaties.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

bibibiben said:


> Bij een woord als 'bijschaven' heb ik daarentegen geen aan school gerelateerde associaties.



_Bijschaven _wordt m.i. regelmatig gebruikt als eufemisme voor _verbeteren_. Een collega zal niet snel zeggen dat hij jouw tekst _verbeterd _heeft, maar eerder _bijgeschaaft (_of nagelopen ​wellicht). Dit uit respect voor de ander (of om niet schoolmeesterlijk over te komen).


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, daar zijn we weer. Dat bedoel ik net: we kunnen het perfecte woord proberen te zoeken, maar een tekst 'bewerken' lijkt soms op een aantasting van de persoon zelf, zo gevoelig zijn we. Daar helpen geen mooie woorden.

(Net zoals het afwijzen van het woord 'allochtoon' niet kan beletten dat mensen toch 'apartgezet', 'gediscrimineerd', enz. Met woorden kan je soms wel de realiteit anders laten beleven, maar zonder dat wij het beseffen, werken woorden anders dan wij denken en hopen... Dat belet niet dat deze uitwisseling best heel interessant was.)


----------



## bibibiben

Brownpaperbag zei het wat terloops, maar _nalopen_ is misschien wel een superieur alternatief voor _bijschaven. _Degene die een ander vraagt een tekst na te lopen, kan zich wentelen in de gedachte dat de 'naloper' de boel checkt en dan eenvoudigweg concludeert dat alles wel in orde is. Een naloper die een beetje meewerkt, zal na het checken de 'nagelopene' zeggen dat alles inderdaad zo'n beetje in orde is, maar heeft onderwijl wel de blunders eruit gehaald en passages bijgeschaafd waar nodig. Bij voorkeur op zo'n manier dat de nagelopene na herlezing niet eens goed in de gaten zal hebben dat de tekst wijzigingen heeft ondergaan. Nalopen, een heel bruikbaar woord als het gaat om het ontzien van ego's.


----------



## YellowOnline

Eerlijk gezegd heb ik _nalopen_ nog nooit in die betekenis gehoord. Is dit het zoveelste rondje België-Nederland? Misschien moet Chimel voor de vertaling maar beslissen op basis van het doelpubliek (in Vlaanderen of Nederland), want ik heb niet de indruk dat we een courant en ondubbelzinnig synoniem vinden dat het hele taalgebied bestrijkt.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Eerlijk gezegd heb ik _nalopen_ nog nooit in die betekenis gehoord. Is dit het zoveelste rondje België-Nederland?



Nu word ik toch wel nieuwsgierig. Wat gebeurt er precies als ik als Nederlander X een Vlaming Y vraag een tekst na te lopen? Loopt Y dan de tekst door zonder er iets mee te doen? Kijkt Y dus naar de tekst, bespeurt wellicht fouten of onvolkomenheden, al dan niet van stilistische aard, maar laat Y deze verder werkelijk ongemoeid?


----------



## YellowOnline

Als men mij, als Vlaming, vraagt een tekst "na te lopen" zou ik niet echt weten wat er precies van me verwacht wordt en ter verduidelijking vragen "bedoelt u verbeteren?"  Ik weet het: zo zijn we terug bij af. Vandaar mijn opmerking dat een consensus mij moeilijk lijkt.

Even creatief met Google:
_"tekst" "nalopen" site:nl_
_"tekst" "nalopen" site:be_

Kleine verklaring van de zoekopdracht: gezocht wordt naar de exacte begrippen 'tekst' en (de infinitief) 'nalopen', dit om afleidingen te vermijden die een andere betekenis hebben (bv. 'naloop'). Vervolgens wordt er gekeken naar resultaten binnen een specifieke TLD, in casu '.nl' of '.be'. Geen perfecte methode, maar een aanvaardbare foutenmarge voor dit rudimentaire onderzoek. Ik heb overigens enkel naar de eerste 200 resultaten gekeken.

Twee opvallendheden:
1) resp. 45 000 en 3 000 hits. Rekening houden met het aantal Nederlandstaligen binnen die TLD's komt dat werkwoord nog steeds meer dan dubbel zo vaak voor in Nederland;
2) vele 'hits' zijn zogeheten valse positieven: 'tekst' en 'nalopen' komen beiden voor, maar toch in een andere betekenis, nl. als synoniem van 'achternalopen'. Opvallend is dat dit in de .be resultaten een absolute meerderheid van de betekenissen is;
3) in de .nl resultaten daarentegen is in de meeste gevallen de betekenis wel degelijk 'corrigeren', met op de tweede plaats 'doornemen' (wat men in Vlaanderen 'overlopen' noemt) en tenslotte, in mindere mate, eveneens als synoniem voor 'achternalopen'.


----------



## bibibiben

Fascinerend. Dit soort kleine verschilletjes tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland zie je zelden beschreven. Gelukkig is er Wordreference!


----------

